# Changing beds due to high temperature



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

México, D.F. a 25 de mayo de 2010.

Hi everyone! how's the sun around??

Well, here in Mexico City we're having quite the hot spring! Just the other day, the temperature got to the 90F mark, and it's been around 88-89F all week, and I think my little Rorschach noticed that, because he's been sleeping outside his igloo (please note that with a hedgehog an igloo can be too warm... WTH? LOL) in the carefresh part of his cage, because is cooler(?) I assume.

So, I was wondering if it'd be ok to change and put carefresh in all the cage instead of his liners, because I'm really worried it could be too hot for him (It's too hot for me!) and he doesn't have an history of eating the carefresh, so what do you think? Would it be ok?

PD. I do have a fan, but it's small fo a room like mine, and since Rorschach just got out an URI scare, I don't want a breeze to get him and make him sick again, so... ideas???


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you don't point the fan directly AT the cage, it should be fine.

Also, you may want to think about getting a small smooth stone/marble tile to put in the cage. It'll provide a cool area to "splat" on.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You could try getting one of those little blue plastic ice packs, like for lunch boxes, and putting that on top of the igloo. It would cool it down inside the igloo a bit.


----------

